# CAO CX2 Contest



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but since I just got my cigar and hat today I though I'd post it. There's a contest to receive a CX2 Toro and hat. It's a multiple choice contest and everyone who gets the right answers wins the prize. Apparently you don't have to be a rocket scientist to get the answers right since I did it.

Josh


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Smell the Colors said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but since I just got my cigar and hat today I though I'd post it. There's a contest to receive a CX2 Toro and hat. It's a multiple choice contest and everyone who gets the right answers wins the prize. Apparently you don't have to be a rocket scientist to get the answers right since I did it.
> 
> Josh


everyone wins????? hell yeah!! i didnt know that... those 6 questions were gimmies pretty much. I ust submitted my results today. You already recieved your smoke? what size was it and how long did it take to get in the mail? thanks :w

oh and theres no direct link (flash site) but youll find it easy from www.caocigars.com


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

I should add - "winning" the Toro and hat also enters you into the Grand prize which is a CX2 humi with 20 cigars, 50 random cigars from their concept series, and an assorted M.E.R.C.H package.

Josh


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> You already recieved your smoke? what size was it and how long did it take to get in the mail?


I actually can't recall when I entered, but it couldn't have been more than 2 1/2 weeks ago. The cigar was a Toro (6 X 54), the hat was a brown CX2 with Cameroon flag on the side. Unfortunately the wrapper was cracked from the foot, up about an inch. Hopefully it will still smoke well though and hopefully mine was a fluke and everyone elses will come through fine.

Josh


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

On the other link pertaining to the contest someone mentioned they got theirs in a week. Hopefully they all come that fast.


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> On the other link pertaining to the contest someone mentioned they got theirs in a week. Hopefully they all come that fast.


Like I said, I can't remember. It could have been the beginning of last week, or end of the week before that I signed up. Anyway, a lot quicker than I was expecting (anybody say 6-8 weeks?).

Josh


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

I got mine in about 4 or 5 days. :z


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Answers (I think):

3,3,1,5,3,1


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I received mine in less than a week... If you read the ad copy for the Cx2, the answers are gimmees.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

palm55 said:


> I received mine in less than a week... If you read the ad copy for the Cx2, the answers are gimmees.


Or don't read ad's and read posts here...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice post! Unfortunately, they don't ship to PO boxes, so I'm SOL... damn, a free cigar and hat would have been nice..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks Josh.... the price is RIGHT!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Thanks.

How do you know if you got them right?


----------



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

Just did mine last night, can't wait! Way to go CAO!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Nice post! Unfortunately, they don't ship to PO boxes, so I'm SOL... damn, a free cigar and hat would have been nice..


I live in a tiny town, we don't have home delivery, everyone has a PO Box. I just put down my box # without using the PO part.. ie: Box xxx, Santo TX

I will let you know how it works out, I took the quiz about a week ago and aced it (of course, not getting the answers right would be very difficult).

I have my fingers crossed that the Box thing works:w


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Received my cigar and hat today in a week. Must say its very cool. I had my dad sign up so hopefully I will get another free cigar and hat.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Received my cigar and hat today in a week. Must say its very cool. I had my dad sign up so hopefully I will get another free cigar and hat.


LOL, good plan


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Bummer folks...

The CAO Cx2 Challenge!

Due to the overwhelming response of the CAO Cx2 Challenge and the limited supply of cigars, the Cx2 challenge promotion has ended.

CAO would like to thank everyone who participated and encourage you to visit your local tobacconist to try our many other award-winning cigars.

You can find the most convenient retailer to you by clicking here.

For those who took the Cx2 Challenge and scored 100%, your free Cx2 cigar and CAO M.E.R.C.H. Item should arrive within the next three weeks. As a reminder, CAO will randomly select one Grand Prize Winner from all entries submitted with the correct answers. The Cx2 Challenge Grand Prize Winner will receive:

(1) - CAO Cx2 Humidor with 20 CAO Cx2 Cigars!

(50) CAO 'Mystery' Cigars from the CAO 'Concept Series' - only available at CAO Headquarters!

(1) - Assorted CAO M.E.R.C.H. Package!

That's a Grand Prize package valued at over $1,000!

Perhaps your name will be posted as the GRAND PRIZE WINNER!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Got my winnings in today and i think they know something. Along with the cigar i got a white cao snow cap. (Wife has an interview at the U of Maine for a professorship at the end of next month) Thanks CAO


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, that's crazy that the contest is already over! Good thing I entered last week; I hope they haven't run out of caps yet!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Mine came today , 1 CX2 cigar and 1 white knit CAO hat .


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Aaaaahhhhh! I am going crazy waiting for mine! I did the quiz on the 14th but have not seen anything yet!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I think it is safe to assume that the rest of us who are waiting will not be getting the tan Cx2 caps, they are out of them.

That was the part I was most hoping for. Oh well, I will have to enjoy the cigar instead. :SM


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I made my tan hat my official cigar smoking hat


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

PuroBrat said:


> I think it is safe to assume that the rest of us who are waiting will not be getting the tan Cx2 caps, they are out of them.
> 
> That was the part I was most hoping for. Oh well, I will have to enjoy the cigar instead. :SM


Since I shave my head the skull cap is what I am hoping for. Tell ya what, if I get a cap and you get a skully, we'll trade.

Wadaya say?


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Since I shave my head the skull cap is what I am hoping for. Tell ya what, if I get a cap and you get a skully, we'll trade.
> 
> Wadaya say?


I think chances are slim now, but if it happens then you my friend have a deal. :sl I will slap ya good, since we ain't got no Hand Shake Emoticon. :w


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Got mine in a little over a week. The cigar was not a toro, it is a robusto (CX2) and the hat is a white skull cap. evidently they ran out of the caps. Hell, I don't care, they are both free, and I can always use another free cap


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Nuts, and just when I got the answers to the quiz..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

I got this black knit cap today. Some of you still waiting might be getting these instead of the white skullies.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Got it! Here is a pic of my son with the cap and cigar.

I got a black skully. Sorry PuroBrat. I was hoping it would work out for you. :hn 

I got a robusto and it is resting nicely in my humi.

Has anyone had one of these yet?


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I think I will not care for my hat when it gets here. 

So, tech-ninja, if I get Black and you get the white and want the black, let me know. Otherwise I guess I will be posting a "Who wants dis hip hop hat, man?" thread.

I just wish I had found the offer sooner, but Oh well. It's all good, the Cx2 is bound to be tasty anyway. :w


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Got it! Here is a pic of my son with the cap and cigar.
> 
> I got a black skully. Sorry PuroBrat. I was hoping it would work out for you. :hn
> 
> ...


Good lookin boy man. Nice hat  
Thanks for the trade offer anyway, it won't be forgotten.
That cigar is pretty ain't it, and I love the CAO Zipper Bag, would love a bunch of those, LOL.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Received my prize today. I got the white cap.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Still waiting on mine...

If you entered the contest before they closed that site do you still get yours? I'd love a skull cap and a cameroon stick to go along with it. No big deal but I am anticipating a cool little piece of headwear.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Still waiting on mine...
> 
> If you entered the contest before they closed that site do you still get yours? I'd love a skull cap and a cameroon stick to go along with it. No big deal but I am anticipating a cool little piece of headwear.


I am pretty sure you got in Mike, that is what they said on theior site. I am hoping mine is just slower because I live in BFE. We shall see.


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

I received my prize today.

Got the white cap with a letter explaining why the limited addition cap could not be sent.

Albeit, a nice cap and a decent cigar.

It took approx 2 weeks for me to receive mine.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rituxumab said:


> I received my prize today.
> 
> Got the white cap with a letter explaining why the limited addition cap could not be sent.
> 
> ...


you recieved on sunday?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I never heard word boo from CAO after I took the test - pretty sure I aced it tho. Did any of you all that got the freebies ever hear from them between the time you took the test and when you took delivery?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

RenoB said:


> I never heard word boo from CAO after I took the test - pretty sure I aced it tho. Did any of you all that got the freebies ever hear from them between the time you took the test and when you took delivery?


I did not hear a word.

Took the quiz on March 14, got the goods on April 1st.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I haven't heard anyting from them....I took the test on the 21st. I hope they didn't run out:w


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Darn, looks like I am late. The CX2 is a pretty good sticks, tones of chocolate.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't gotten anything yet......hoping to come home one day this week and find a surprise !!!!! It's been a little over 1 1/2 weeks here.


Andy


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Got mine on Fri., about 2-3 weeks after took the quiz. Got the white skull cap and a robusto. No word from CAO after quiz.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Got mine in today, not sure when i signed up, at least a week, more like 1 1/2-2 weeks. Got the robusto sized cigar and a black knit hat.

Anyone wanna trade a CAO Cap for a CAO knit cap?


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I got one of the CAO White Skull Caps... and a CX2 Robusto, of course. Looking to see if anyone wants to trade for a baseball cap style... any color would be cool, but black would be the coolest. Just PM me if anyone's interested.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Nothing here yet...


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Got the robusto and the black knit skull cap (toboggan) with the logo on a rectangular piece of rubber that is sticthed on the front - not bad. I would have preferred the cap, but it's still FREE and the stick arrived in good shape and has been put to bed. I'm happy with it. Maybe I'll land a cap of some kind at CigarFest. It would have been a nice thing to just get the cigar, so I'm not complaining about the replacement headwear. CAO is a class act IMO.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got mine and it came with the White knit hat. That is fine with me since I already got the baseball cap in a bomb. Would have preferred a black one though,


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I recieved my CX2 and White knit hat. If anyone would like to trade my white knit hat for either the black knit hat or the brown cap let me know.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> I recieved my CX2 and White knit hat. If anyone would like to trade my white knit hat for either the black knit hat or the brown cap let me know.


I too got the ghetto cap. I'm ready for a 50cent concert.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

I did mine a couple of weeks ago, and I havent recieved nothing yet...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I got a nice cigar and a white CAO beenie!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I received mine the other night. Black skull cap and the CX2. Giving the cigar a rest and then it will die


Ron


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Got MINE! White stocking cap but my heads to big for most hats anyway (Bomb Fodder)!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I too got the ghetto cap. I'm ready for a 50cent concert.


Fiddy cent, Joe, fiddy!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my delivery today - a brown baseball cap and CX2 Toro; took the quiz about 3 weeks ago. Very cool!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Got my delivery today - a brown baseball cap and CX2 Toro; took the quiz about 3 weeks ago. Very cool!


BROWN Ball Cap? Too Coooool


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I received the White skully and a robusto sometime last week. Pretty cool free stuff I must say. Way to go CAO!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

2 weeks and waiting...hoping for the skull cap


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

just got mine today with the whtie beanie


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

I received the white beanie and a robusto today.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

got mine today...finally.

with a black beanie!!!:tg


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

PuroBrat said:


> BROWN Ball Cap? Too Coooool


Here's what I got. Pretty cool!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

What size box does that come in?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> What size box does that come in?


About 6" square, plain cardboard, if memory serves.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I got mine, too. 

Has anybody smoked the cigar yet? Any good?


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Got mine in today. No hat, no beanie.....got 2 cigars 1 CX2 Robusto and a Criollo Pata ( I believe). I'm not upset !! Granted a hat would've been cool...



Andy


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Got mine in today. No hat, no beanie.....got 2 cigars 1 CX2 Robusto and a Criollo Pata ( I believe). I'm not upset !! Granted a hat would've been cool...
> 
> Andy


I was wondering what would happen when they ran out of hats! Very nice.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Still nothing here. I got my legs crossed. (helps with the Pee Pee Dance:w )


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

PuroBrat said:


> Still nothing here. I got my legs crossed. (helps with the Pee Pee Dance:w )


I think the "hokey pokey" would make time go faster than the Pee Pee dance, but i could be wrong...It seems like waiting till it shows up to Pee would make it seem like an awful long time for it to get there.

 I wonder if this is gonna be invisible like i want it too??.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> I think the "hokey pokey" would make time go faster than the Pee Pee dance, but i could be wrong...It seems like waiting till it shows up to Pee would make it seem like an awful long time for it to get there.
> 
> I wonder if this is gonna be invisible like i want it too??.


No No No, you got it all wrong. We do not wait for the package to arrive in order to pee, we try to keep from peeing in excited anticipation. Gee Whiz, what a Noob. 

:r


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

backwoods said:


> got mine today...finally.
> 
> with a black beanie!!!:tg


Same here also got that cheap hat what a rip off :c


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

PuroBrat said:


> No No No, you got it all wrong. We do not wait for the package to arrive in order to pee, we try to keep from peeing in excited anticipation. Gee Whiz, what a Noob.
> 
> :r


ooo, so you have the same problem as my mothers dog, if i walk into the door, he gets so excited he cant hold his bladder. You have got to keep him off the couch till he's done greeting you.

Im sorry, i should not pick on you for what must be a medical disorder......


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Same here also got that cheap hat what a rip off :c


I was hopin for the black beanie....I think its prety cool!!:w


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

decesaro said:


> Same here also got that cheap hat what a rip off :c


I would rather have had the hat too, but anything FREE is not a ripoff. CAO made a decent compensation IMO. They could have given you......oh..... *NOTHING*! Geez - a free banana is one you didn't have to pick from the tree (or pay for at the grocery store).


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> ooo, so you have the same problem as my mothers dog, if i walk into the door, he gets so excited he cant hold his bladder. You have got to keep him off the couch till he's done greeting you.
> 
> Im sorry, i should not pick on you for what must be a medical disorder......


They didn't nickname me Liberace for nuttin'


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

White beanie here. I like it and will prob use it more than I would have used the baseball hat.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Got mine about 2 weeks after filling out the quiz. Got a black beanie, really wanted the ballcap though. I blame FatWallet.com, that's where I first saw the deal. Those guys will do anything if it is free. Read the posts over there some people didn't even want the cigar!


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

i took the quiz about a month ago and never received anything. could it be that i answered one of the questions wrong? it's possible.


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

i received my prize from CAO today, but instead of a cap, they sent me an extra cigar. so i got the CAO CX2 and a CAO Criollo.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

jeffjt said:


> i received my prize from CAO today, but instead of a cap, they sent me an extra cigar. so i got the CAO CX2 and a CAO Criollo.


Sweet!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm still waiting for mine...... And I signed up for it right away.

I probably got shafted, as usual. I never seem to get any of these when I sign up for them. The Shakespeare deal never happened, the Romeo y Juliet sampler, the gispert deal...... :BS 

What'd I do?


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Got mine in, Cx2 cigar and a cool white beanie that fits nicely!


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

Got mine in today. Got a CX2 and a Criollo. No hat. :tg But hey, I definately ain't complaining! :w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Lima_dat_alone said:


> Got mine in today. Got a CX2 and a Criollo. No hat. :tg But hey, I definately ain't complaining! :w


Same here, came today, for free, you can't beat 2 cigars.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

drevim said:


> Same here, came today, for free, you can't beat 2 cigars.


I would rather have a CX2 and a hat, but it was free. I got a Criollo Robusto as the other free stick. It only has a $6 value, way less than the hat or beanie. Oh well...


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> I'm still waiting for mine...... And I signed up for it right away.
> 
> I probably got shafted, as usual. I never seem to get any of these when I sign up for them. The Shakespeare deal never happened, the Romeo y Juliet sampler, the gispert deal...... :BS
> 
> What'd I do?


:tpd: but I ain't gonna cry, something for free that never comes. I ain't out anything, just confusing is all


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

got mine today, no hat but sent extra cigar.


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Lima_dat_alone said:


> Got mine in today. Got a CX2 and a Criollo. No hat. :tg But hey, I definately ain't complaining! :w


:tpd: i got mine today with the extra cigar and no hat. Itll work :w


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Could of swore I posted on this thread the other day.... oh well.
I'm willing to trade for a black skully, I got a reddish brown cap. Just PM me if interested.


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

I got mine (with baseball hat, though the extra cigar woulda been better!) a few weeks ago and smoked it this weekend. Was pretty disappointed in the cigar. Very flat, not much depth. Not much of an introduction to the Cameroon wrapper for me.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Got mine today, CAO cx2 and an extra stick.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Still waiting...patiently kinda. This has me salivating every time someone reminds me...


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

Got mine today and three friends also got theirs.....cx2 and extra stick..


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally got mine. I signed up the day of the press release, yet somehow I'm one of the last to get mine. Weird, but I'm actually glad for the Criollo instead of a hat. I don't wear hats, but I do smoke cigars. Plus I've not had a Criollo yet.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh yeah, got mine last Saturday before I left for Arizona. The toro and a black skull cap, thanks CAO. Took the test on March 22.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

My Cigar's arrived today! A Criollo Robusto and and the CX2.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Sniff... nada.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Got my CAOs today. No hat. :c

Nice box and bag for a future NST, though.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mine finally arrived today. No hat, but a Criollo instead. Works for me!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Got the CX2 and the Criollo a few days back. Here's hoping I don't win, because I'm underage, lol.


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Got mine today and an xtra stick. No hat though..that's why they included an xtra stick. Oh well...can't smoke a hat!


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

still nuttin' here, so I guess I been bad.

Oh, I'm gettin' nuttin' for Christmas 
Cano and Tim are mad. 
I'm gettin' nuttin' for Christmas 
'Cause I ain't been nuttin' but bad.


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Jan 11, 2006)

i completed mine about 3/23 and still nothing..


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

Still waiting...........


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Got mine yesterday! About 3 weeks turnaround. CX2 and Extra cigar. I got a hat when the promo was buy three get a hat free. Anyone that wants a hat, PM for a trade.

Brian


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Got mine on Monday. I got the CX2 and instead of a hat got a CAO Criollo Pato. Gotta give CAO props for being good to their word.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I got mine today, CX2 and Criollo, no hat. Oh well, I will be enjoying these two this weekend.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine came in today too, unfortunately, the box was destroid and the 2 sticks were as well. Had to toss em. Oh well


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Mine came today - Cx2 and a Criollo Pato, in lieu of hat. Has been about four weeks since I took the quiz - had pretty much given up on them.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I got mine today with the extra stick. I'd rather have that skull cap. Oh well, hard to complain about free junk.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Got mine today

Same here, no hat but a second stick in its place.


----------

